# brakes need to be pumped several times until they are stiff?



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmm... I just resurfaced the rotors and put new pads on the rear (front had more than half left, but I have new pads in the cabinet downstairs), and when you start the car, the brakes are really loose! I checked the master cylinder and it was at the max line.

However, if you pump the brakes a few times, it gets stiffer, until you let go of the pedal for a few seconds, so that it loses the pressure.

First thing I did was check the cap on the master cylinder to make sure it was tight, and I tested it with the cap on and the cap off, and it made no difference. Makes me believe there is a leak, and it's elsewhere.

Next I checked on the ground for leaks anywhere.

Third, I fanagled (read: messed with) the rear calipers and it's a bit stiffer, but still not spectaular. After that I was tired as hell, and Sam Adams was just beginning to work on me. 

Also you might want to note that near the back there is a slight hissing, really faint, somewhat like the high-pitched noise you hear when you turn on a TV.

The brakes (well the rear) were working, because I tried to turn the rotors while my father was stepping on the brakes and they didn't budge.

With my foot on the brake and the other on the gas, the car didn't move that much unless I gave it some real juice. In reverse, it wasn't strong at all! I could move the car without such little gas.

So this car is NOT going anywhere until we fix this thing, because it's dangerous. You need to jam it all the way down to stop nice and slow like grandma used to do.™ It tends to make me believe something is up with the front brakes. I didn't get around to play with those like the rear.

I'm really at a loss here... either there is a leak that is so small that it doesn't leak, or... or, I don't know! I'm really at a loss here... can someone help or at least spark some ideas?

-PC


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh... on the plus side, it's not squealing! Yet... 

-PC


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you checked the brake fluid level? Are you sure thats brake fluid in there? Try to bleed your brakes.
Have all brake lines checked.

Happened to me before...my pest of a sister put in power steering fluid in my brake fluid reservoir..


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry bout that, I think I just overreacted... lol

I bled all the brake lines on each caliper and it's better... still not spectacular, but MUCH better. 

-PC


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL... the brakes were still sucking, so last weekend we were bleeding and bleeding until I realized... the front pads are reversed! 

You can see where they bent because the piston pushed the middle and it the outsides were bent up.

-PC


----------

